
Ask HN: What is better Freedom or Equality - quietthrow
Question says it all. Also think deeply why one is better than the other instead of the first answer that comes to mind.
======
bprager
Freedom for whom: the lower or the upper part of the unequal?

------
ksaj
You can be free and equal (anarchist), free but not equal (capitalist) or
equal but not free (communist). Where I live we have the freedom already, so I
guess equality is the fight du jour. And that does seem to be the case, since
there are a lot of equality issues presented in the news.

~~~
quietthrow
I think that’s a nice way to put it -anarchy, capitalism and communism.
Curious if you have a name for the 4th permutation that you didn’t explicitly
specify- no freedom and no equality

